# Uber must stop posting Social Justice Opinions



## YogiBear (Jun 6, 2020)

Uber is a concept. It is a company with very defined services for payment to generate profit. Uber provides these services, and customers pay for them. Customers do not pay for official opinion commentary concerning social justice issues. The recent mass email sent out by the Uber boss is not only unnecessary, it is extremely divisive. There is a sense of reverse discrimination resentment growing exponentially in the non-black community. It is justified. We as a society will never proceed _TOGETHER _by continuing to divide people into groups. Black, White, Red, Yellow, Straight, Gay, Trans. These are labels that others attempt to place upon you. Don't let them. Reject any form of group labeling. Calls for equality get lost when one group is promoted (BLM, Progressives, White Supremacists/Black Panthers) while blaming some other group. 
Go home to your family. Love one another. Stop supporting anarchy.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

YogiBear said:


> It is a company with very defined services for payment to generate loss.


FIFY


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

YogiBear said:


> Uber is a concept. It is a company with very defined services for payment to generate profit. Uber provides these services, and customers pay for them. Customers do not pay for official opinion commentary concerning social justice issues. The recent mass email sent out by the Uber boss is not only unnecessary, it is extremely divisive. There is a sense of reverse discrimination resentment growing exponentially in the non-black community. It is justified. We as a society will never proceed _TOGETHER _by continuing to divide people into groups. Black, White, Red, Yellow, Straight, Gay, Trans. These are labels that others attempt to place upon you. Don't let them. Reject any form of group labeling. Calls for equality get lost when one group is promoted (BLM, Progressives, White Supremacists/Black Panthers) while blaming some other group.
> Go home to your family. Love one another. Stop supporting anarchy.


"FOR EVERY ACTION
THERE IS A REACTION" - 7 UNIVERSAL LAWS


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

It’s not Uber, if you need to exist in SF, you do as you are told. Dara has to do what he is told.
BOD’s filled with Karen’s and Ken’s and they all loot, hiding behind causes .
Uber - drivers are majority minorities, why don’t they give them 80%😄of the charges?
This is when BOD gets into play, politicians getting paid to speak etc etc. Politicians takes care of the masses.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

YogiBear said:


> Uber is a concept. It is a company with very defined services for payment to generate profit. Uber provides these services, and customers pay for them. Customers do not pay for official opinion commentary concerning social justice issues. The recent mass email sent out by the Uber boss is not only unnecessary, it is extremely divisive. There is a sense of reverse discrimination resentment growing exponentially in the non-black community. It is justified. We as a society will never proceed _TOGETHER _by continuing to divide people into groups. Black, White, Red, Yellow, Straight, Gay, Trans. These are labels that others attempt to place upon you. Don't let them. Reject any form of group labeling. Calls for equality get lost when one group is promoted (BLM, Progressives, White Supremacists/Black Panthers) while blaming some other group.
> Go home to your family. Love one another. Stop supporting anarchy.


While I agree with your message about Uber, the political left can never get elected on their policies alone, which is why the left deliberately creates racism and other false constructs to aggravate their base into voting for them.

If the left did not divide us into groups they'd have to stand alone on their policies. And that will never work.

George Floyd was a drugged up felony perp, with a track record, who resisted arrest, and ended up dead as a result. It's the wrong result, but, there was no racism here, and if this was not an election year, with the Democratic party in shambles while trying to keep their demented zombie candidate out of sight until the election itself, is it any wonder this shit is happening ?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It is better for us , for them to open there mouth and remove all doubt.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> which is why the left deliberately creates racism


As opposed, I guess, to the racist in the White House. The one who tells black Congresswomen to move back to Africa.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

How is it racist suggesting that if someone does not like it here (or there) that they go somewhere else ?

It isn't, if you have a functioning brain.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

whoa, somebody woke up in the wrong side of the bed today. Yikes.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Nope, just making sure people use the grey matter they were given.

Insert the employer of your choice instead of a country and it's the same thing. What race is a country anyways ? Liberal though, simply put, is so full of holes that Musk could run one of his self driving trucks through it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> What race is a country anyways


I dunno, I'm white and I'm the minority where I live.

Only race I care about is NASCAR.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm in the minority where I live too.....and I'm a cracker.

Love old school Nascar though, not today's hi-tech conga line......late 60's early to mid 70's run what yah bring racing.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Love old school Nascar though


yeah, I like the 'good ole boys' from the 80's. Now all young snots who retire when they hit 40. BUT, as a sport it is back sans fans in the stands and it's the only sport I give a hoot about. Spoiled millionaires chasing a ball around doesn't interest me.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> As opposed, I guess, to the racist in the White House. The one who tells black Congresswomen to move back to Africa.


Who exactly did he tell to move back to Africa? When did this happen?


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> How is it racist suggesting that if someone does not like it here (or there) that they go somewhere else ?
> 
> It isn't, if you have a functioning brain.


Because white people often say that to people of color. It is rare you here someone tell a white person to move back to europe.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Nope, sorry, but that doesn't count.

Because you have weak feelings and get hurt easily doesn't make it racism. It means you cannot debate properly, or perhaps even do something as grade 5 simple, such as stringing two sentences together in defence of your position.

I've said that exact same phrase to white people who emigrated here, and they've called me names without implying racism though, for the exact same reasons. They're morons.......just like the rioters are.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

father of unicorns said:


> Because white people often say that to people of color. It is rare you here someone tell a white person to move back to europe.


This is a sign of not paying attention.


----------



## TheTruth...... (May 6, 2020)

YogiBear said:


> Uber is a concept. It is a company with very defined services for payment to generate profit. Uber provides these services, and customers pay for them. Customers do not pay for official opinion commentary concerning social justice issues. The recent mass email sent out by the Uber boss is not only unnecessary, it is extremely divisive. There is a sense of reverse discrimination resentment growing exponentially in the non-black community. It is justified. We as a society will never proceed _TOGETHER _by continuing to divide people into groups. Black, White, Red, Yellow, Straight, Gay, Trans. These are labels that others attempt to place upon you. Don't let them. Reject any form of group labeling. Calls for equality get lost when one group is promoted (BLM, Progressives, White Supremacists/Black Panthers) while blaming some other group.
> Go home to your family. Love one another. Stop supporting anarchy.


They con their drivers regularly and now their customers with this nonsense, they care about only one thing their income.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber tells their potential customers what they think they want to hear..


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> While I agree with your message about Uber, the political left can never get elected on their policies alone, which is why the left deliberately creates racism and other false constructs to aggravate their base into voting for them.
> 
> If the left did not divide us into groups they'd have to stand alone on their policies. And that will never work.
> 
> George Floyd was a drugged up felony perp, with a track record, who resisted arrest, and ended up dead as a result. It's the wrong result, but, there was no racism here, and if this was not an election year, with the Democratic party in shambles while trying to keep their demented zombie candidate out of sight until the election itself, is it any wonder this shit is happening ?


Wow, you missed the big one. Him and his buddies broke into a Pregnant woman's home and HE held a gun to her stomach. When she cried help, she got pistol whipped and beat.

And THIS is the hero of the left.

No wonder they want the police defunded


----------



## Elias Smith (Jun 6, 2020)

Way to perpetuate division, uber


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> It isn't, if you have a functioning brain.


Since you think it's not, I have to conclude that you are seriously part of the problem.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

SHalester said:


> I dunno, I'm white and I'm the minority where I live.
> 
> Only race I care about is NASCAR.


I'm the Minority AND the Majority.....everywhere I go. &#128077;
Universal soldier


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> While I agree with your message about Uber, the political left can never get elected on their policies alone, which is why the left deliberately creates racism and other false constructs to aggravate their base into voting for them.
> 
> If the left did not divide us into groups they'd have to stand alone on their policies. And that will never work.
> 
> George Floyd was a drugged up felony perp, with a track record, who resisted arrest, and ended up dead as a result. It's the wrong result, but, there was no racism here, and if this was not an election year, with the Democratic party in shambles while trying to keep their demented zombie candidate out of sight until the election itself, is it any wonder this shit is happening ?


Conservatives exhibit the worst in human characteristics. Just horrible people.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I really don’t care if uber or any of the app choose to make statement or not. Regardless of what company, I questioned whether any company response are genuine or not. In regards to someone comments above, it really shouldn’t be about the left or right issue. If you think or believe racism doesn’t exist anymore get your head out the sand. Racism does not mean you don’t suffer struggle or hardships, it means you suffer those struggles because of your skin color. Let’s move in direction in creating a better world where we can all be treated in fair manner.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I really don't care if uber or any of the app choose to make statement or not. Regardless of what company, I questioned whether any company response are genuine or not. In regards to someone comments above, it really shouldn't be about the left or right issue. If you think or believe racism doesn't exist anymore get your head out the sand. Racism does not mean you don't suffer struggle or hardships, it means you suffer those struggles because of your skin color. Let's move in direction in creating a better world where we can all be treated in fair manner.


Absolutely. 99.9% agree. What we should be discussing is how we get there.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Lyft stole alot of pax from Uber by playing SJW. So Uber learned a lesson. No surprise.

These pax are all hypocrites anyhow. If they cared anything about justice they'd boycott U/L for the crappy way they treat their drivers.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> How is it racist suggesting that if someone does not like it here (or there) that they go somewhere else ?


These are, of course, the same conservatives who tell people that if they don't like it here, they should leave.

And they're the same people who've been whining about the loss of their freedom by being made to eat dinner at home. I guess they didn't mean it when they said unhappy people should leave.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

YogiBear said:


> Uber is a concept. It is a company with very defined services for payment to generate profit. Uber provides these services, and customers pay for them. Customers do not pay for official opinion commentary concerning social justice issues. The recent mass email sent out by the Uber boss is not only unnecessary, it is extremely divisive. There is a sense of reverse discrimination resentment growing exponentially in the non-black community. It is justified. We as a society will never proceed _TOGETHER _by continuing to divide people into groups. Black, White, Red, Yellow, Straight, Gay, Trans. These are labels that others attempt to place upon you. Don't let them. Reject any form of group labeling. Calls for equality get lost when one group is promoted (BLM, Progressives, White Supremacists/Black Panthers) while blaming some other group.
> Go home to your family. Love one another. Stop supporting anarchy.


Remember when EVERY damn company, I mean EVERY damn organization who has EVER obtained your email, back in March felt it necessary to email you what they are doing "To keep you safe from COVID-19" ....... as if I would keep a running log to see WHO didn't email me so I can slap some Cancel Culture on them! ..... yea..... easy deletes.


----------



## Black Car (Apr 19, 2020)

YogiBear said:


> Uber is a concept. It is a company with very defined services for payment to generate profit. Uber provides these services, and customers pay for them. Customers do not pay for official opinion commentary concerning social justice issues. The recent mass email sent out by the Uber boss is not only unnecessary, it is extremely divisive. There is a sense of reverse discrimination resentment growing exponentially in the non-black community. It is justified. We as a society will never proceed _TOGETHER _by continuing to divide people into groups. Black, White, Red, Yellow, Straight, Gay, Trans. These are labels that others attempt to place upon you. Don't let them. Reject any form of group labeling. Calls for equality get lost when one group is promoted (BLM, Progressives, White Supremacists/Black Panthers) while blaming some other group.
> Go home to your family. Love one another. Stop supporting anarchy.


You're speaking from the perspective of America's definition of freedom of speech. Uber is acting from the perspective of the real definition of freedom of speech. Does it surprise you that it took Floyd been murdered in broad daylight and in full view of bystanders for more people to speak out? You know what? They have been thinking from your perspective of freedom of speech. However, all that is starting to change. It's everyone's right including Uber, to speak out on the Human Rights Violation that has prevailed in The US for centuries against people of Non-European descent. In summary, people don't speak out about the murder of Blacks because you have been conditioned in America by the government and media to stay silent as proof of freedom of speech and patriotism. It's time for people to start doing their own thinking rather than allowing the government to think for them


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Conservatives exhibit the worst in human characteristics. Just horrible people.


This all day long. When people like him start shitposting it makes me wish more and more for a facepalm 'like' emoji


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

They really should. Here's the latest










In other words, protesters are wasting their time. The president will never sign the democratic proposal. He already knows he lost minority votes he won't bother. Don't forget protesters are less than 1% US population and it's only looking bigger because of the media. It's mostly teenagers on the streets.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Conservatives exhibit the worst in human characteristics. Just horrible people.


Are you implying that Conservatives have anything like a monopoly on being horrible?


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

YogiBear said:


> Uber is a concept. It is a company with very defined services for payment to generate profit. Uber provides these services, and customers pay for them. Customers do not pay for official opinion commentary concerning social justice issues. The recent mass email sent out by the Uber boss is not only unnecessary, it is extremely divisive. There is a sense of reverse discrimination resentment growing exponentially in the non-black community. It is justified. We as a society will never proceed _TOGETHER _by continuing to divide people into groups. Black, White, Red, Yellow, Straight, Gay, Trans. These are labels that others attempt to place upon you. Don't let them. Reject any form of group labeling. Calls for equality get lost when one group is promoted (BLM, Progressives, White Supremacists/Black Panthers) while blaming some other group.
> Go home to your family. Love one another. Stop supporting anarchy.


With the exception of approximately 3 comments, this entire thread is ****ing disgusting!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> While I agree with your message about Uber, the political left can never get elected on their policies alone, which is why the left deliberately creates racism and other false constructs to aggravate their base into voting for them.
> 
> If the left did not divide us into groups they'd have to stand alone on their policies. And that will never work.
> 
> George Floyd was a drugged up felony perp, with a track record, who resisted arrest, and ended up dead as a result. It's the wrong result, but, there was no racism here, and if this was not an election year, with the Democratic party in shambles while trying to keep their demented zombie candidate out of sight until the election itself, is it any wonder this shit is happening ?


Post a video of George Floyd resisting arrest from any angle.

I will wait...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Post a video of George Floyd resisting arrest from any angle.
> 
> I will wait...


I dont know if there actually is one. Nobody knew it was gonna go bad 
so maybe werent recording yet.
There are several videos of George 
that nobody's been talking about
on XNXX if you might wanna see 
some his acting career....


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Someone showed me this yesterday, I don't care to comment on it per se as it's all too much of a shitshow, but have at it folks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> While I agree with your message about Uber, the political left can never get elected on their policies alone, which is why the left deliberately creates racism and other false constructs to aggravate their base into voting for them.
> 
> If the left did not divide us into groups they'd have to stand alone on their policies. And that will never work.
> 
> George Floyd was a drugged up felony perp, with a track record, who resisted arrest, and ended up dead as a result. It's the wrong result, but, there was no racism here, and if this was not an election year, with the Democratic party in shambles while trying to keep their demented zombie candidate out of sight until the election itself, is it any wonder this shit is happening ?



















C.


Christinebitg said:


> As opposed, I guess, to the racist in the White House. The one who tells black Congresswomen to move back to Africa.


C. B.C. or Congressional Black Caucus seems RACIST when you examine it.

Shouldnt Congress be concerned with ALL AMERICANS ?

( nothing says Unity like wearing Your Countrys Colors while making Laws for it . . .)
















Seems like someones SEGREGATING GOVERNMENT !!!

WHATS UP WITH THAT C.B.C. !?!?!

THATS RACIST !

* This has been another U.P. " KNOW YOUR GOVERNMENT MOMENT"

( anyone Notice ? 5 people in this small picture.
TEXTING AT WORK ! When your DEDICATION SHOWS . . )


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> While I agree with your message about Uber, the political left can never get elected on their policies alone, which is why the left deliberately creates racism and other false constructs to aggravate their base into voting for them.
> 
> If the left did not divide us into groups they'd have to stand alone on their policies. And that will never work.
> 
> George Floyd was a drugged up felony perp, with a track record, who resisted arrest, and ended up dead as a result. It's the wrong result, but, there was no racism here, and if this was not an election year, with the Democratic party in shambles while trying to keep their demented zombie candidate out of sight until the election itself, is it any wonder this shit is happening ?


The President you no doubt support has been the most divisive force in this country for 4 years. Mattis was right, he is doing it on purpose, it was his entire agenda to promote Us vs Them. So you must excuse me for not getting too worked up over Uber after reading and hearing your President's words.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Conservatives exhibit the worst in human characteristics. Just horrible people.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> The President you no doubt support has been the most divisive force in this country for 4 years. Mattis was right, he is doing it on purpose, it was his entire agenda to promote Us vs Them. So you must excuse me for not getting too worked up over Uber after reading and hearing your President's words.


Divisive how? The left started hating him the instant he started running. If there was any meaningful substance to it, the left wouldn't have needed to come up with the fantasy of Trump being in cahoots with Russia and scream about dogwhistles (which itself is a very phony phenomenon).


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

YogiBear said:


> The recent mass email sent out by the Uber boss is not only unnecessary, it is extremely divisive.


So you're saying that Uber should do something different..... join the party, everyone feels that way about Uber.



father of unicorns said:


> It is rare you here someone tell a white person to move back to europe.


I tell horrible drivers to go back to CA, does that count?



Cdub2k said:


> Uber tells their potential customers what they think they want to hear..


Bingo. "We are cutting drivers pay to help them expand their earnings opportunities." "No need to tip, the tip is included." "Riding in an Uber is 100% safe."



Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> If they cared anything about justice they'd boycott U/L for the crappy way they treat their drivers.


So true!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Shouldnt Congress be concerned with ALL AMERICANS ?


I'm confident they are. Personally I don't mind them focusing more on systemically marginalized groups. Cocaine penalties are less severe than crack penalties. That's just grotesque on its face!



ANT 7 said:


> George Floyd was a drugged up felony perp, with a track record, who resisted arrest, and ended up dead as a result. It's the wrong result


Anyone who mentions George Floyd's criminal past, followed by any form of, "but" is attempting to justify his murder. Period. Just say, "the in-word got what he had coming." Cuz that's what I heard!

"It's the wrong result" Good grief!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I dont know if there actually is one. Nobody knew it was gonna go bad
> so maybe werent recording yet.
> There are several videos of George
> that nobody's been talking about
> ...


They have video of when cops first came to George and throughout.

The store owner also has security cams of the whole affair and said there was no resistance on his cameras.

The only thing missing is the release of body cams.



Fargle said:


> Divisive how? The left started hating him the instant he started running. If there was any meaningful substance to it, the left wouldn't have needed to come up with the fantasy of Trump being in cahoots with Russia and scream about dogwhistles (which itself is a very phony phenomenon).


Nope, Democrats started hating Trump way before he ran for president.

Remember Trump was one of Obama's most vocal critics including saying Obama was born in Africa and wasn't a legal president. (Trump walked it back)

Let's be frank Obama was the absolute darling of the Democratic Party with overwhelming popularity. Democrats detested Trump for speaking so ill of their champion.



Tony73 said:


> They really should. Here's the latest
> 
> View attachment 473170
> 
> ...


If Trump completely ignores all minorities he will lose. Him convincing white women to still vote for him was critical last election for example.

Hillary not securing a strong black vote also cost her the election for example.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...re-than-a-third-of-them-black/?outputType=amp


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Divisive how?


He lost me when he mocked a disabled reporter.

Remember that one? Way back near the start of that 2016 campaign.

It was close to the most disgusting thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> They have video of when cops first came to George and throughout.
> 
> The store owner also has security cams of the whole affair and said there was no resistance on his cameras.
> 
> ...


this is all being done, not because of George Flynn's death, it's because the left was losing black votes.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

BLM have gotten 500 million( forced)so far, how about giving 100% of the 500 million to the black folks? 40 million population /500 mill= 12.50$ per person ? Money goes to the hustlers who make millions and of course photo op opportunity...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

mbd said:


> BLM have gotten 500 million( forced)so far, how about giving 100% of the 500 million to the black folks? 40 million population /500 mill= 12.50$ per person ? Money goes to the hustlers who make millions and of course photo op opportunity...


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Did y'all miss me💕😁😁😁


Y'all just playing y'all part in the prophecy....How can anyone deny this

Genesis 15 and 13 is what's happening now!!!

13 Then the Lord said to him, “Know for certain that for four hundred years(AB) your descendants will be strangers in a country not their own and that they will be enslaved(AC) and mistreated there. 14 But I will punish the nation they serve as slaves, and afterward they will come out(AD) with great possessions.

.We got here in 1619...George Floyd was the last straw...almost 400 years to the day...america will be kissing alot of black ass from here on out...this was in the works before George Floyd

H.R.1242 - 400 Years of African-American History Commission Act


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Boy, I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees the hypocrisy, deception and short sightedness of the current situation. There are ridiculous people on both sides of the political aisle but the left is so far gone that I have trouble even taking them seriously anymore.

After about 3 months into Trump's presidency, I found myself leaning left of center. I'm a strong proponent of civil rights, free speech and acceptance and I didn't find him to be a champion in any of those. However, as time went by and I saw the desperate attempts of the dem's to oust Trump and these leftist groups rejecting free speech if they didn't agree with you, I've now found myself back over to right of center.

I still think Trump is a nut but for the first time in four years, I'm hoping he gets reelected. Partly because the dem's are putting up Biden but also because he supports law and order, free markets, economic development and is reasonable with the balance between the virus and getting back to life.

I didn't vote for him in 2016 but I most certainly will be this November.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Boy, I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees the hypocrisy, deception and short sightedness of the current situation. There are ridiculous people on both sides of the political aisle but the left is so far gone that I have trouble even taking them seriously anymore.
> 
> After about 3 months into Trump's presidency, I found myself leaning left of center. I'm a strong proponent of civil rights, free speech and acceptance and I didn't find him to be a champion in any of those. However, as time went by and I saw the desperate attempts of the dem's to oust Trump and these leftist groups rejecting free speech if they didn't agree with you, I've now found myself back over to right of center.
> 
> ...


I'm disappointed and disillusioned that in 2020 it comes down to two old good ole boys they can vividly remember people and ideals from the 1800s


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Fargle said:


> Divisive how? The left started hating him the instant he started running. If there was any meaningful substance to it, the left wouldn't have needed to come up with the fantasy of Trump being in cahoots with Russia and scream about dogwhistles (which itself is a very phony phenomenon).


Everything you just posted about Conman Trump is what the right tried to do to President Obama. Only Trump actually did the things he was accused of doing.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

losiglow said:


> However, as time went by and I saw the desperate attempts of the dem's to oust Trump


Oh, you mean like making up a conspiracy in the Ukraine, to try to cover up his own corruption?

If there were a few more Democrats in the Senate, he'd have left office in disgrace, just like Nixon did. He totally deserved being impeached and should have been voted off the island.


----------



## supeariorintelect (May 29, 2020)

its all PR fluff....ignore it or find another line of work


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh, you mean like making up a conspiracy in the Ukraine, to try to cover up his own corruption?
> 
> If there were a few more Democrats in the Senate, he'd have left office in disgrace, just like Nixon did. He totally deserved being impeached and should have been voted off the island.


Did he make up the one where Joe Biden bragged on camera that he leaned on the Ukrainian president to fire a prosecutor who was investigating his (Biden's) son?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Did he make up the one where Joe Biden bragged on camera that he leaned on the Ukrainian president to fire a prosecutor who was investigating his (Biden's) son?


Probably. He lies about everything else.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Probably. He lies about everything else.


I'll just leave this here:
I'll concede the "on camera" part, but there it is.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Did y'all miss me&#128149;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> Y'all just playing y'all part in the prophecy....How can anyone deny this
> 
> ...


What I'm not understanding is why a video that showed floyed rocking the patrol vehicle from inside, like if resisting arrest, only aired once.

While it doesn't justify his death, the media is portraying him as a saint. In a way the media is fueling these far left extremists into wrecking havoc. Even CNN who I thought was a neutral channel is clearly leaning left now. https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/06/12/us/christopher-columbus-slavery-disease-trnd/index.html

Genesis was talking about Egypt and Israel not blacks in America... I know what's happening. This the implementation of the fourth control which is rewriting history. Note how religion, politics, currencies failed to control the masses. This is Trump's chance to show America he's a fit ruler and should remain in power well beyond 8 years.

First he will end the protests plaguing our nation. Then he will restore peace. America will be made whole again.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> What I'm not understanding is why a video that showed floyed rocking the patrol vehicle from inside, like if resisting arrest, only aired once.
> 
> While it doesn't justify his death, the media is portraying him as a saint. In a way the media is fueling these far left extremists into wrecking havoc. Even CNN who I thought was a neutral channel is clearly leaning left now. https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/06/12/us/christopher-columbus-slavery-disease-trnd/index.html
> 
> ...


Total BS... I'm not even super religious.. but I do believe in the ancient prophecies... In the Bible and all the holy book say the word is the word yesterday to today and forever more... America is the modern day Egypt... But this is a white supremacist that you're pulling.. to say "it's just a coincidence that the Bible say God's chosen people would be black with wooly hair put on ships shipped all over the world as slaves endure slavery and Jim Crow for 400 years.. but hey that has nothing to do with black people they're talkin about white people" ...its total BS buddy ...you're a lot sicker than what you let on to be


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fargle said:


> I'll just leave this here


Would it be safe to say that you think that several career diplomats lied under oath when they talked about what the POTUS had done and said regarding the Ukraine?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Total BS... I'm not even super religious.. but I do believe in the ancient prophecies... In the Bible and all the holy book say the word is the word yesterday to today and forever more... America is the modern day Egypt... But this is a white supremacist that you're pulling.. to say "it's just a coincidence that the Bible say God's chosen people would be black with wooly hair put on ships shipped all over the world as slaves endure slavery and Jim Crow for 400 years.. but hey that has nothing to do with black people they're talkin about white people" ...its total BS buddy ...you're a lot sicker than what you let on to be


Dude you can't call people racists for not agreeing with your views. The myth "whites" hold people of color down is so toxic and wrong I don't even know how to describe it. I'm always biased by people of color without doing anything to them. For starters, I saw a super racist post by you that was later deleted talking shit about whites.

All I know is that handing America to Democrats anytime soon could potentially derail the country's progress beyond repair.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> The myth "whites" hold people of color down is so toxic and wrong I don't even know how to describe it.


I think your choice of words is kind of ironic, considering how George Floyd was killed.

I dont think he was a saint, but he didn't deserve to die for it. Capital punishment is best left to the courts to decide.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I think your choice of words is kind of ironic, considering how George Floyd was killed.
> 
> I dont think he was a saint, but he didn't deserve to die for it. Capital punishment is best left to the courts to decide.


Nobody said he deserved to die over $20 or even if he did something like spitting at cop. Protesters are acting out of anger. Anger doesn't solve problems, only creates them.

People should go home. The pandemic is already returning and they legit burned hardworking Americans businesses down (including black owned) that now will be forced into bankruptcy for sure. People that had nothing to with it! That's not right. It's been 3 weeks now. People got the point.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> People got the point.


Rioting and looting is never (ever!) justified. But...

Just saying people should go home suggests that you have missed the point. Rightly or wrongly, the protests will probably continue until something actually changes. Which as far as I can see, hasn't actually happened yet.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Rioting and looting is never (ever!) justified. But...
> 
> Just saying people should go home suggests that you have missed the point. Rightly or wrongly, the protests will probably continue until something actually changes. Which as far as I can see, hasn't actually happened yet.


Most states are reopening, protesters will damage businesses beyond repair. The message the protesters are sending is one of ignorance and lack of self control.

That shitshow In Seattle is the perfect example. What they're doing is a crime and the only reason the police or army didn't move in yet is because they want to show the world "look they had more than enough time to pull their shit together"

bottom line being, misery loves company. Not everyone is angry at the world. Blacks, Whites, Asians, all races die unfairly each day in this planet.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> What they're doing is a crime and the only reason the police or army didn't move in yet is because they want to show the world "look they had more than enough time to pull their shit together"


I agree that it's criminal.

I can't speak for the local police or the Washington National Guard. Or for the mayor or the governor who control them, respectively.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Most states are reopening, protesters will damage businesses beyond repair. The message the protesters are sending is one of ignorance and lack of self control.
> 
> That shitshow In Seattle is the perfect example. What they're doing is a crime and the only reason the police or army didn't move in yet is because they want to show the world "look they had more than enough time to pull their shit together"
> 
> bottom line being, misery loves company. Not everyone is angry at the world. Blacks, Whites, Asians, all races die unfairly each day in this planet.


Misery loves company that's why that cop had his knee on that man neck for almost 10 minutes while them other cops just sat there and watched and why 70% of White America feel like it was the right thing to do


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Misery loves company that's why that cop had his knee on that man neck for almost 10 minutes while them other cops just sat there and watched and why 70% of White America feel like it was the right thing to do


Where you pulling these statistics from?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Dude you can't call people racists for not agreeing with your views. The myth "whites" hold people of color down is so toxic and wrong I don't even know how to describe it. I'm always biased by people of color without doing anything to them. For starters, I saw a super racist post by you that was later deleted talking shit about whites.
> 
> All I know is that handing America to Democrats anytime soon could potentially derail the country's progress beyond repair.


Hypothetically.. If you worked in a grocery store... And your manager say the black guy that's about to walk in with the red shirt in the burgundy shoes won a free cupcake... And I walk in with a red shirt and burgundy shoes and the white guy walks in behind me with a white T-shirt and flip-flops and you give the cupcake to him and look at me and said this has nothing to do with race... That's how I feel when I read that verse and people like you read that Bible verse and say that has nothing to do with black people... you're giving someone else my history.. you're giving someone else my prophecy



Tony73 said:


> Where you pulling these statistics from?


70% of White America voted for Trump.. go to a trump rally and ask them what do they feel about George Floyd


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> the left deliberately creates racism and other false constructs to aggravate their base


The Republican party was once in support of emancipation and equality, but has devolved into support for confederate flags, monuments, and "dominating the streets".

The left does not create racism. The left has been pointing it out. MAGA and white nationalsts go hand in hand, and feed on racist energy, pining for a mythical time when the country was "pure". Or, in other words, free to sling epithets, and deputize kkk members to beat and hang people.

You are advocating a false narrative. Trump and his red hats, at best, avert their eyes from the reality of racism, and at worst, embrace it and propogate it.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

The party that freed slaves ... Now endorsements army bases being named after slave masters... Can they make that makes sense


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> 70% of White America voted for Trump..


Actually, only about 50% of whites voted for him, according to exit polls. 52% of white men, but only 41% of white women.

Still, they say 100,000,000 eligible voters sat out 2016. And, polling shows, trump's base is slightly higher than 40% of eligible voters. This explains why his approval doesn't dip much below that level, and why he's terrified of vote by mail.

But in 3.5 years, all the swing voters, and probably a big part of those who sat out, have seen the abject disaster of his term.

Recession. Loss of manufacturing. 40% unemployment. Hiding in a bunker. Playing golf. Bilking taxpayers. Racist and inhumane immigration policies. Tax breaks for the rich, and stripping middle class of tax deductions. Opening up national parks to exploitative and destructive industries. Illegal enlistment of foreign aid in an election. Emoluments violations. Misappropriating military budget funding for a vanity project. Sending secret police to terrorize peaceful protesters. Stripping healthcare protections from LBGT. Hush money to pornstars. Defiance and contempt of congress. Destructive trade policies. Wreckless military initiatives.

Can anyone even point to one campaign promise he made that you can say he accomplished, without having to contort the truth?

He never achieved the GDP growth he promised. He never fixed immigration. He didn't build a wall with mexican funds. There is no clean coal...

And the world is laughing at him.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

“You say you’re a socialist, and you live in a nation. You must be a Nazi!”

(How I read arguments that Democrats today are the same as Democrats 150 years ago.)


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> "You say you're a socialist, and you live in a nation. You must be a Nazi!"
> 
> (How I read arguments that Democrats today are the same as Democrats 150 years ago.)


Democrats 150 years ago were mostly the southern state slave holders. Your assessment doesn't seem too logical, and your analogy seems to portray a certain amount of Fox Newsery.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Democrats 150 years ago were mostly the southern state slave holders. Your assessment doesn't seem too logical, and your analogy seems to portray a certain amount of Fox Newsery.


Republicans are now blatantly and unapologetically the party of the kkk


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Today I was having a word with a 100% black friend. He’s a democrat (not far left) he said BLM is instigating protesters with stuff that happened 400 years ago. And that’s the past. He’s words, not mine.

The myth whites hate blacks comes from the radical left. They manipulate the minds of those who don’t know any better into doing their bidding. That’s now being exposed.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> Today I was having a word with a 100% black friend. He's a democrat (not far left) he said BLM is instigating protesters with stuff that happened 400 years ago. And that's the past. He's words, not mine.
> 
> The myth whites hate blacks comes from the radical left. They manipulate the minds of those who don't know any better into doing their bidding. That's now being exposed.


Exposed how?

By the huge number of multicultural participation in the BLM protests, or the KKK loving president wanting to dominate the streets with secret police, and wanting to kock up protedtors for 10 years?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Kylie Irving- He is prepared to sit out the year. 
Now it is time for the NFL players to sit out and lose some earnings and donate to the cause.
Kylie is stepping up.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Democrats 150 years ago were mostly the southern state slave holders. Your assessment doesn't seem too logical, and your analogy seems to portray a certain amount of Fox Newsery.


I think you read it the opposite way that I intended. "Democrats today are the slaveholders and slavery apologists of yesterday" is an ahistorical argument. I'm arguing against the sort of thing that you might find in such a media narrative. I'm arguing for nuance. Calling people fascists, or KKK, or pro-slavery is pretty ridiculous, particularly when their politics are actually progressive. It's a trope I see on this site a lot and it's ahistorical propaganda.

@UberBeemer Sorry if I wasn't clear as I think you and are pretty close, ideologically speaking.

I know who Democrats were 150 years ago, and they obviously aren't the same party, as there have been multiple realignments since then, and everyone from that time period is long dead, even if racist ideas still persist. Almost no one besides avowed white supremacists are making centuries-old arguments about race. Even a lot of modern anti-BLM people are _for_ the reforms of the civil rights era, as weird as that alignment is. No one had such a political alignment until recently, as the conditions for it didn't exist. We have new ways of conceiving of race and racism that were scarcely imagined in early American history.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Today I was having a word with a 100% black friend. He's a democrat (not far left) he said BLM is instigating protesters with stuff that happened 400 years ago. And that's the past. He's words, not mine.
> 
> The myth whites hate blacks comes from the radical left. They manipulate the minds of those who don't know any better into doing their bidding. That's now being exposed.


Once again a white supremacist tactic...so 1968 was 400 years ago huh...George Floyd died 400 years ago huh...the 16th Baptist church was bombed and killed four innocent black girls 400 years ago huh...that little girl need the national guard to walk her into school because of a angry white mob screaming die **** 400 years ago huh....you didn't speak to a "100 percent black guy" wtf do that dumb sht even mean...you are stuck living in a fantasy and time is up for people like you.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Exposed how?
> 
> By the huge number of multicultural participation in the BLM protests, or the KKK loving president wanting to dominate the streets with secret police, and wanting to kock up protedtors for 10 years?


Multicultural is a stretch, there are a few white and Latino gays and transgenders in the group. Mainly people who feel oppressed.

Locking them up in Guantanamo bay for the arson, looting, violence, and other crimes committed against good American citizens? It's only fair all of them get jailed. Equality starts there.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Multicultural is a stretch, there are a few white and Latino gays and transgenders in the group. Mainly people who feel oppressed.
> 
> Locking them up in Guantanamo bay for the arson, looting, violence, and other crimes committed against good American citizens? It's only fair all of them get jailed. Equality starts there.


You never answered my question...guess it had to much reality for your fantasy world...


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You never answered my question...guess it had to much reality for your fantasy world...


The cupcake one? You'd still get a cupcake.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> The cupcake one? You'd still get a cupcake.


So blacks were freed 400 years ago huh?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I think you read it the opposite way that I intended. "Democrats today are the slaveholders and slavery apologists of yesterday" is an ahistorical argument. I'm arguing against the sort of thing that you might find in such a media narrative. I'm arguing for nuance. Calling people fascists, or KKK, or pro-slavery is pretty ridiculous, particularly when their politics are actually progressive. It's a trope I see on this site a lot and it's ahistorical propaganda.
> 
> @UberBeemer Sorry if I wasn't clear as I think you and are pretty close, ideologically speaking.
> 
> I know who Democrats were 150 years ago, and they obviously aren't the same party, as there have been multiple realignments since then, and everyone from that time period is long dead, even if racist ideas still persist. Almost no one besides avowed white supremacists are making centuries-old arguments about race. Even a lot of modern anti-BLM people are _for_ the reforms of the civil rights era, as weird as that alignment is. No one had such a political alignment until recently, as the conditions for it didn't exist. We have new ways of conceiving of race and racism that were scarcely imagined in early American history.


I like to think that we need, collectively, to stop "perceiving race". We are all human beings.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> I like to think that we need, collectively, to stop "perceiving race". We are all human beings.


Do you think blm is fighting for something that happen 400 years ago? As Tony73 said...i mean his "100 percent black friend" said


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> I like to think that we need, collectively, to stop "perceiving race". We are all human beings.


Yep - a long road ahead of us on that project, I think.


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

Elias Smith said:


> Way to perpetuate division, uber


Just some more pandering twaddle. Eventually the dust will settle and we'll forget all about it and just be back to the same old shit.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> The Republican party was once in support of emancipation and equality, but has devolved into support for confederate flags, monuments, and "dominating the streets".
> 
> The left does not create racism. The left has been pointing it out. MAGA and white nationalsts go hand in hand, and feed on racist energy, pining for a mythical time when the country was "pure". Or, in other words, free to sling epithets, and deputize kkk members to beat and hang people.
> 
> You are advocating a false narrative. Trump and his red hats, at best, avert their eyes from the reality of racism, and at worst, embrace it and propogate it.


No, the left CREATES racism where none exists.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Atlanta police chief just resigned. Guy pointed something at the cop and got shot. Can you blame the cop?

https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/13/us/atlanta-police-shooting-wendys/index.html
- The Atlanta Police Department continues to terrorize protestors and murder unarmed Black bodies," the NAACP said in a statement.

Time to drop the BS folks. If anything, these protests are making things far worse.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Would it be safe to say that you think that several career diplomats lied under oath when they talked about what the POTUS had done and said regarding the Ukraine?


Yes. If there was anything to the accusations against Trump, there would be no need for said diplomats to lie. It's laughable because the lies are so easily exposed.

Oh, and here's the on-camera clip of Biden bragging about obstructing justice in Ukraine:








Bobbyk5487 said:


> The party that freed slaves ... Now endorsements army bases being named after slave masters... Can they make that makes sense


If you paid attention in history class, you'd understand why those bases have those names. It wasn't to express approval of slavery or any of the other ills that caused the Civil War.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Misery loves company that's why that cop had his knee on that man neck for almost 10 minutes while them other cops just sat there and watched and why 70% of White America feel like it was the right thing to do


You're making a rather big leap of unwarranted faith with that 70% thing there. You probably don't want to know the ancestry of the three other cops who were on the scene when Floyd was killed.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> The murderer was Lilly white...im not surprised by the Asian ..one guy looked mixed and another white guy...whats your point


Yes, we all know the murderer is white. I suppose you like to think of yourself as not racist, but then you pop off with "I'm not surprised by the Asian" and don't bother to do any homework on the "one guy looked mixed".


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/rachelsandler/2020/06/13/california-assembly-passes-reparations-bill/


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Atlanta police chief just resigned. Guy pointed something at the cop and got shot. Can you blame the cop?
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/13/us/atlanta-police-shooting-wendys/index.html
> - The Atlanta Police Department continues to terrorize protestors and murder unarmed Black bodies," the NAACP said in a statement.
> ...


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Tony73 said:


> Atlanta police chief just resigned. Guy pointed something at the cop and got shot. Can you blame the cop?
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/13/us/atlanta-police-shooting-wendys/index.html
> - The Atlanta Police Department continues to terrorize protestors and murder unarmed Black bodies," the NAACP said in a statement.
> ...


If you look at the video, you'll see that when the guy pointed something a one of the cops, said cop collapsed and fell onto the back end of a red car.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Yes. If there was anything to the accusations against Trump, there would be no need for said diplomats to lie. It's laughable because the lies are so easily exposed.


Yeah sure. All of those career diplomats lied. Even though many of them knew it would cost them their jobs. In the only field they've ever worked in, or ever wanted to. Yeah sure, keep repeating that bullsh!t lie, for as long as any of your friends will listen to it.

It's complete and utter bullsh!t, so you might as well not bother to try it. I watched many of those people on live television.

Go ahead, keep supporting President Bonespurs, the draft dodger, wile he talks about making America great again. Don't you actually think this country is already the greatest place on earth?

I do. And I'll be [email protected] if I'll going to sit still while he tries to destroy it.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah sure. All of those career diplomats lied. Even though many of them knew it would cost them their jobs. In the only field they've ever worked in, or ever wanted to. Yeah sure, keep repeating that bullsh!t lie, for as long as any of your friends will listen to it.
> 
> It's complete and utter bullsh!t, so you might as well not bother to try it. I watched many of those people on live television.
> 
> ...


Wait, what? If it's already the greatest place on the planet, then why do the left complain so much and kick and scream about why we should be more like other countries?

I sincerely believe you have deep, deep emotional conflicts.

we all know What the destruction of "your America" is. Blacks were moving away from democrats as their unemployment numbers reach record lows. Their masters, the Democrats could not allow that to happen.

Sad for you I guess.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Blacks were moving away from democrats as their unemployment numbers reach record lows.


Hahaha!!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Hahaha!!


nice retort. You realize you are supporting, and idolizing a man who was abusive toward women. Right?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fargle said:


> Yes, we all know the murderer is white. I suppose you like to think of yourself as not racist, but then you pop off with "I'm not surprised by the Asian" and don't bother to do any homework on the "one guy looked mixed".


When did I say I wasn't racist...but I'm not...my best friend is white my second best friend is Indian both females...i have dated women of all races...i particularly only like females...i don't really like guys of any race...i mean just look at the garbage you guys put on display here...men are suppose to be logical women are suppose to be emotional...yetguys here say dumb crap like black suffering ended in America 400 years ago...knowing that's a bold face lie from the pits of hell...but because it feels good to his emotions he's sticking to it....these fragile male egos mixed with emotional instability leads to the problems we face today...respect everyone and treat everyone equal is just a hard concept to grasp for the American male of all races


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

So you’re a misandrist as well. 😅


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> So you're a misandrist as well. &#128517;


Yea I'm everything bad and you are everything good


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Yea I'm everything bad and you are everything good


If you say so. I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> When did I say I wasn't racist...but I'm not...my best friend is white my second best friend is Indian both females...i have dated women of all races...i particularly only like females...i don't really like guys of any race...i mean just look at the garbage you guys put on display here...men are suppose to be logical women are suppose to be emotional...yetguys here say dumb crap like black suffering ended in America 400 years ago...knowing that's a bold face lie from the pits of hell...but because it feels good to his emotions he's sticking to it....these fragile male egos mixed with emotional instability leads to the problems we face today...respect everyone and treat everyone equal is just a hard concept to grasp for the American male of all races


Where did the 400 years ago figure come from???


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Fargle said:


> Where did the 400 years ago figure come from???


1620 is roughly the date of the first slave-holding colonies in the territory of the current United States. It's an approximate date for the introduction of slavery into what would become the thirteen colonies, into what would become the United States.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamestown,_Virginia
1619 marked the first arrival of black slaves to the Jamestown colony.

You can put a different number on it or look at slavery in other places at other times, but it's the start of the history of it in our country.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I hope uber goes out of business my opinion.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Conservatives exhibit the worst in human characteristics. Just horrible people.


Wow, I've heard that before, only replace "Conservatives" with Black, Latino, Asian, Jew, ... And the same old story starts up again.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> why 70% of White America feel like it was the right thing to do


You are so full of sh1t, you don't know crap about what White America feels. Your self hatred is showing.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fargle said:


> Where did the 400 years ago figure come from???


Tony 73 said he was talking to his 100% black friend... And they both agreed that black lives matter were protesting about things that happened 400 years ago... And a lot of people like to say that blacks got free 400 years ago so they need to just get over it... it's a white supremacy tactics to make the movement look stupid



kcdrvr15 said:


> Wow, I've heard that before, only replace "Conservatives" with Black, Latino, Asian, Jew, ... And the same old story starts up again.
> 
> 
> You are so full of sh1t, you don't know crap about what White America feels. Your self hatred is showing.


&#128513;I have self hatred.. that's cute



kcdrvr15 said:


> Wow, I've heard that before, only replace "Conservatives" with Black, Latino, Asian, Jew, ... And the same old story starts up again.
> 
> 
> You are so full of sh1t, you don't know crap about what White America feels. Your self hatred is showing.


Alot Whites have blue lives matter on their cars...but lose their sht if some one say black lives matter...after America have killed 80 million of us in the last 400 year's and blacks are still slaves in North Africa...why do it hurt y'all so bad to here us say our life matter too....i know why!?!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

TheTruth...... said:


> I think it's too bad that African Americans have chosen a life of crime, 99% of every African American family in US has at least one family member in prison.


So we not gonna address the lie....what percentage of white families have atleast one person on illegal drugs?



TheTruth...... said:


> I think it's too bad that African Americans have chosen a life of crime, 99% of every African American family in US has at least one family member in prison.


So we got a 95 percent employment rate...but in your fantasy world mind ALL black Americans are criminals



waldowainthrop said:


> 1620 is roughly the date of the first slave-holding colonies in the territory of the current United States. It's an approximate date for the introduction of slavery into what would become the thirteen colonies, into what would become the United States.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamestown,_Virginia
> 1619 marked the first arrival of black slaves to the Jamestown colony.
> ...


Genesis 15 12-14

12 As the sun was setting, Abram fell into a deep sleep, and a thick and dreadful darkness came over him. 13 Then the Lordsaid to him, "Know for certain that for four hundred years your descendants will be strangers in a country not their own and that they will be enslaved and mistreated there.14 But I will punish the nation they serve as slaves, and afterward they will come out with great possessions



waldowainthrop said:


> 1620 is roughly the date of the first slave-holding colonies in the territory of the current United States. It's an approximate date for the introduction of slavery into what would become the thirteen colonies, into what would become the United States.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamestown,_Virginia
> 1619 marked the first arrival of black slaves to the Jamestown colony.
> ...


The 400 years ended in a bang didn't it? Y'all got to hide that racist bullsht now...yall got to hide behind your computer's and phones


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> The 400 years ended in a bang didn't it? Y'all got to hide that racist bullsht now...yall got to hide behind your computer's and phones


Who's "y'all"? I'm against slavery and I would have been an abolitionist back then.

Why would I post about the history of slavery if I was in denial about it?

I may be white but I don't celebrate whiteness or the history of slavery.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Interesting thing I realized watching this thread for so long. This is really a problem between blacks vs white cops. Let them sort it out among themselves. By the looks of it the protests are only making police brutality worse.

Tbh once the news move on past covid and there’s actually stuff to report things will go back to how they were. Right now the only things they can report to stay afloat are inflammatory topics like virus and race.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Interesting thing I realized watching this thread for so long. This is really a problem between blacks vs white cops. Let them sort it out among themselves. By the looks of it the protests are only making police brutality worse.
> 
> Tbh once the news move on past covid and there's actually stuff to report things will go back to how they were. Right now the only things they can report to stay afloat are inflammatory topics like virus and race.


Slavery and Jim Crow ended 400 years ago huh?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Slavery and Jim Crow ended 400 years ago huh?


You tripping bro. Compare then to now and you'll see you live in a very different time.
You can be whatever you want.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> You tripping bro. Compare then to now and you'll see you live in a very different time.
> You can be whatever you want.


so it ended 400 years ago huh?...thats what your "100 percent black friend" said...did you correct him


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> so it ended 400 years ago huh?...thats what your "100 percent black friend" said...did you correct him


you're not being coherent.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> You realize you are supporting, and idolizing a man who was abusive toward women. Right?


I'd rather support a guy who has one unsubstantiated instance than a guy who brags about assauting women.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I'd rather support a guy who has one unsubstantiated instance than a guy who brags about assauting women.


Unsubstantiated? The guy did 5 years in the pen? Are you completely mad?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Unsubstantiated? The guy did 5 years in the pen? Are you completely mad?


Sorry, Joe Biden has never done time in prison.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Sorry, Joe Biden has never done time in prison.


Did you forget which thread you're on?

Nah, just more TDS


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Wow, you missed the big one. Him and his buddies broke into a Pregnant woman's home and HE held a gun to her stomach. When she cried help, she got pistol whipped and beat.
> 
> And THIS is the hero of the left.
> 
> No wonder they want the police defunded


Yes, was wondering when this was going to come out.

No LE should have a person on the ground, in cuffs with three other LE with them and have their knee in the neck for 9 min.

But I didn't see anything that was racist. I also heard that there was high levels of fentanyl in Floyds body. What does fentanyl do to humans, you slowly stop breathing.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> No, the left CREATES racism where none exists.


Really? Were those democrats carrying tiki torches in Charlottesville, chanting about jews?

Republicans embrace racism. Check out the "muslim ban", or "build the wall" supporters. Or the people screaming at BLM protestors.

Look at you, trying to deflect the issue. Next, you'll call me a liberal, or something just as clever, in all caps.



Ssgcraig said:


> Yes, was wondering when this was going to come out.
> 
> No LE should have a person on the ground, in cuffs with three other LE with them and have their knee in the neck for 9 min.
> 
> But I didn't see anything that was racist. I also heard that there was high levels of fentanyl in Floyds body. What does fentanyl do to humans, you slowly stop breathing.


All BS. Every bit. Neither autopsy reported such a thing.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Yes, was wondering when this was going to come out.


What BS site did you get that from??


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> What BS site did you get that from??


Get what from? His arrest record and that he held a pregnant woman at gunpoint?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Get what from? His arrest record and that he held a pregnant woman at gunpoint?


Yes. WHAT BS SITE DID YOU GET THAT FROM??


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Uber definitely plans to unite us all in being fired and replaced by one race of robots


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes. WHAT BS SITE DID YOU GET THAT FROM??


OK, simple thing to get.:

ng/mL
THC: 42
Methamphetamine: 19
Fentanyl: 11
Norfentanyl: 5.6

The average for an overdose of fentanyl is 9.

Do I think the fentanyl caused his death alone, no. Do I think it played a role, yes.

Why has this not been reported on?

All caps is juvenile, not needed for an entire sentence.

@UberBeemer, tell me now that it's all BS?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> OK, simple thing to get.:
> 
> ng/mL
> THC: 42
> ...


I reserve judgement until you cite the source and post a link.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I reserve judgement until you cite the source and post a link.


Reserve all you want. Still is a shame and a media race bait that this information will never be on any news broadcast.

I have found videos of doctors explaining what each substance means who have the report, and other URL's that post the same exact data from the Tox report. It's not hard to find.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes. WHAT BS SITE DID YOU GET THAT FROM??


links to the actual document in regards to the strong armed robbery/ home invasion can be found here. What a gentle giant!
https://greatgameindia.com/george-floyd-criminal/


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

The reason i dont buy it is that fentanyl is very deadly. My daughter is an EMT and they deal with this regularly. The slightest exposure can kill you. And anyone on it isn't likely to be very coherent.

No way he had that in his system, at that level. 

If you can't post a source, then its just BS. And if you did post a source, i am betting its not legit.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> The reason i dont buy it is that fentanyl is very deadly. My daughter is an EMT and they deal with this regularly. The slightest exposure can kill you. And anyone on it isn't likely to be very coherent.
> 
> No way he had that in his system, at that level.
> 
> If you can't post a source, then its just BS. And if you did post a source, i am betting its not legit.


he was a large man.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> he was a large man.


No cite, so, I'm thinking you are trying to rationalize murder.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> No cite, so, I'm thinking you are trying to rationalize murder.


did I promise one? You realize a large man handled it better, right?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> No cite, so, I'm thinking you are trying to rationalize murder.


Why would I rationalize his murder WHEN I AGREE IT WAS MURDER.

The question is, how you rationalize him being idolized? Makes no sense.

here is an explanation of the toxicology findings.

https://www.medpagetoday.com/blogs/working-stiff/86913
Looks like this guy, who moved to Minneapolis to become better, was intoxicated with a "goofball".


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Why would I rationalize his murder WHEN I AGREE IT WAS MURDER.
> 
> The question is, how you rationalize him being idolized? Makes no sense.
> 
> ...


I dont idilize him. But i dont believe, even if he had such substances in his tox report, that it matters. Some things are traceable for weeks or months. Cannabis for examole. Fentanyl has a half life in the body longer than the naloxone they use to counteract it.

The thing is, watching the video, he was cooperative, but they killed him anyway. And he was well liked. Not perfect, maybe. But why is that even relevant? It isnt.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I dont idilize him. But i dont believe, even if he had such substances in his tox report, that it matters. Some things are traceable for weeks or months. Cannabis for examole. Fentanyl has a half life in the body longer than the naloxone they use to counteract it.
> 
> The thing is, watching the video, he was cooperative, but they killed him anyway. And he was well liked. Not perfect, maybe. But why is that even relevant? It isnt.


Why are you trying to convince me it's not murder when I obviously agree!!!!!

This was not the man the media is trying to make him out to be! He was an addict and a violent individual.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Divisive how? The left started hating him the instant he started running. If there was any meaningful substance to it, the left wouldn't have needed to come up with the fantasy of Trump being in cahoots with Russia and scream about dogwhistles (which itself is a very phony phenomenon).


Dog whistle ? We need to ask a Shepard ,oh that's right they can't talk the left , Dems ,anarchists are the dividing force I totally agree with you



Christinebitg said:


> Would it be safe to say that you think that several career diplomats lied under oath when they talked about what the POTUS had done and said regarding the Ukraine?


That bent the truth or testified about their opinion.



Christinebitg said:


> Would it be safe to say that you think that several career diplomats lied under oath when they talked about what the POTUS had done and said regarding the Ukraine?


That bent the truth or testified about their opinion.


Bobbyk5487 said:


> Total BS... I'm not even super religious.. but I do believe in the ancient prophecies... In the Bible and all the holy book say the word is the word yesterday to today and forever more... America is the modern day Egypt... But this is a white supremacist that you're pulling.. to say "it's just a coincidence that the Bible say God's chosen people would be black with wooly hair put on ships shipped all over the world as slaves endure slavery and Jim Crow for 400 years.. but hey that has nothing to do with black people they're talkin about white people" ...its total BS buddy ...you're a lot sicker than what you let on to be





Christinebitg said:


> He lost me when he mocked a disabled reporter.
> 
> Remember that one? Way back near the start of that 2016 campaign.
> 
> It was close to the most disgusting thing I've ever seen in my life.


He was not mocking the reporter he has done that numerous times,as in using the same mannerisms for able bodied peoplr


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mellorock said:


> He was not mocking the reporter he has done that numerous times,as in using the same mannerisms for able bodied peoplr


You've got to be effing kidding. You seriously don't think he had anything against that reporter??

Whatever you're smoking must be really good sh!t.



BigRedDriver said:


> links to the actual document in regards to the strong armed robbery/ home invasion can be found here. What a gentle giant!


That's sure a great site you posted. "greatgameindia" Seriously??

Now, let's talk about Mr. Floyd's past. Do you happen to know how many years he had been a law abiding citizen?

If you want to consider what he did a bunch of years ago, you're entitled to do that. As long as you do the same with Donald Trump.

How many wives has he cheated on? How many times has he committed fraud?


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> You've got to be effing kidding. You seriously don't think he had anything against that reporter??
> 
> Whatever you're smoking must be really good sh!t.
> 
> ...


Hey I know that you will not research any of this but that is expected but a little editing and the media can reshape anything . And yes we all know about his three wives


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mellorock said:


> And yes we all know about his three wives


And the fact that he has cheated on all of them. With prostitutes and others.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Why are you trying to convince me it's not murder when I obviously agree!!!!!
> 
> This was not the man the media is trying to make him out to be! He was an addict and a violent individual.


Not trying to convince you of murder. But asking you consider a couple of thoughts.

First, the claim of his violence is greatly exaggerated. Lots of people who knew him paint a very different picture.

Second, it really doesn't match the footage. He was completely docile, and cooperative.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

mellorock said:


> Hey I know that you will not research any of this but that is expected but a little editing and the media can reshape anything . And yes we all know about his three wives


Brandon strocka the gay hair dresser founf


Christinebitg said:


> You've got to be effing kidding. You seriously don't think he had anything against that reporter??
> 
> Whatever you're smoking must be really good sh!t.
> 
> ...


Brando Strocka researched the issue and started the breakaway movement after discovering the media's false reporting Brandon the gay hairdresser Democrat
But the game is elect Biden who should be feeding pigeons in the park&#128512;



Christinebitg said:


> And the fact that he has cheated on all of them. With prostitutes and others.





Christinebitg said:


> And the fact that he has cheated on all of them. With prostitutes and others.


He probably copied during the spelling test in the second grade also make sure you call Brian stelter


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Not trying to convince you of murder. But asking you consider a couple of thoughts.
> 
> First, the claim of his violence is greatly exaggerated. Lots of people who knew him paint a very different picture.
> 
> Second, it really doesn't match the footage. He was completely docile, and cooperative.


I'll not argue that he WAS NOT TREATED IN A CRIMINAL MANNER! HE WAS.

What I will argue is the narrative that this Man was a GOOD HUMAN BEING DESERVING SUCH ADMIRATION IS ABSOLUTELY ABSURD.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> I'll not argue that he WAS NOT TREATED IN A CRIMINAL MANNER! HE WAS.
> 
> What I will argue is the narrative that this Man was a GOOD HUMAN BEING DESERVING SUCH ADMIRATION IS ABSOLUTELY ABSURD.


If you are stuck on that point, you might be part of the problem. Don't you see that picking him apart is allowing hate to diminish the problem?

Jusus was an instigator and regarded as a criminal in his time.

You don't have to be the son of god to be admired posthumously. He was just a guy trying to get by. And there should be no qualifications needed.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

mellorock said:


> Dog whistle ? We need to ask a Shepard ,oh that's right they can't talk the left , Dems ,anarchists are the dividing force I totally agree with you


What in blazes are you talking about?


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> If you are stuck on that point, you might be part of the problem. Don't you see that picking him apart is allowing hate to diminish the problem?
> 
> Jusus was an instigator and regarded as a criminal in his time.
> 
> You don't have to be the son of god to be admired posthumously. He was just a guy trying to get by. And there should be no qualifications needed.





Fargle said:


> What in blazes are you talking about?


I was making fun of all the libs that use that term one is Maxine Waters . There is no such thing as dog whistles as put forth by Waters if trump says anything it is a dog whistle to his supporters . the only one that can hear a dog whistle is a dog. My post was in support of the other poster


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> What I will argue is the narrative that this Man was a GOOD HUMAN BEING DESERVING SUCH ADMIRATION IS ABSOLUTELY ABSURD.


He wasn't a great guy.

But now he's a martyr, rightly or wrongly.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> He wasn't a great guy.
> 
> But now he's a martyr, rightly or wrongly.


Martyrs don't get buried in a gold casket. Rock stars do.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Martyrs don't get buried in a gold casket. Rock stars do.


What are you saying? Floyd was a rock star? Maybe a member of Pink Floyd?

Did it occur to you that the casket might have been donated? Why does it even bother you what he was buried in?

And how do you know how he should be remembered? Were you a friend, or even acquainted with him?

Why do you feel you need to take him down like that?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> What are you saying? Floyd was a rock star? Maybe a member of Pink Floyd?
> 
> Did it occur to you that the casket might have been donated? Why does it even bother you what he was buried in?
> 
> ...


I feel no need to take him down. His past should have done that on his own. Of course, it only doesn't to those that want to use him for other purposes.

Reading his past, would you want him living next to your daughter?

I don't think so.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

mellorock said:


> I was making fun of all the libs that use that term one is Maxine Waters . There is no such thing as dog whistles as put forth by Waters if trump says anything it is a dog whistle to his supporters . the only one that can hear a dog whistle is a dog. My post was in support of the other poster


Ah. That explains my confusion. In a nutshell, a dogwhistle is equivalent to Beavis and Butthead giggling over weak double entendres. It's equivalent to bible codes and picking out pictures from a field of random dots, claiming that there's a hidden agenda.


----------



## Ddwdriver (Oct 17, 2019)

YogiBear said:


> Uber is a concept. It is a company with very defined services for payment to generate profit. Uber provides these services, and customers pay for them. Customers do not pay for official opinion commentary concerning social justice issues. The recent mass email sent out by the Uber boss is not only unnecessary, it is extremely divisive. There is a sense of reverse discrimination resentment growing exponentially in the non-black community. It is justified. We as a society will never proceed _TOGETHER _by continuing to divide people into groups. Black, White, Red, Yellow, Straight, Gay, Trans. These are labels that others attempt to place upon you. Don't let them. Reject any form of group labeling. Calls for equality get lost when one group is promoted (BLM, Progressives, White Supremacists/Black Panthers) while blaming some other group.
> Go home to your family. Love one another. Stop supporting anarchy.


If don't agree with their policies, why don't you quit driving?


----------



## Germanprincess (May 21, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> As opposed, I guess, to the racist in the White House. The one who tells black Congresswomen to move back to Africa.


To be fair, black ppl don't call themselves black Americans, they identify themselves as African Americans


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Germanprincess said:


> To be fair, black ppl don't call themselves black Americans, they identify themselves as African Americans


Except when Lives Matter?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Except when Lives Matter?


So many questions, not enough answers. If only they stopped burning everything down to talk like civilized people.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Germanprincess said:


> To be fair, black ppl don't call themselves black Americans, they identify themselves as African Americans


To be fair, you're full of it. If you asked Dave Chappelle if he's black, what do you think he'd say?



BigRedDriver said:


> Martyrs don't get buried in a gold casket. Rock stars do.


As opposed, I guess, to your favorite guy, who uses a gold toilet.



BigRedDriver said:


> Martyrs don't get buried in a gold casket. Rock stars do.


I watched something on line yesterday. The question was asked, "Why do you always pick people like him to be your martyrs?" (I'm paraphrasing it there.)

The answer was "We're not picking them. You're the ones picking who to kill."


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> To be fair, you're full of it. If you asked Dave Chappelle if he's black, what do you think he'd say?
> 
> 
> As opposed, I guess, to your favorite guy, who uses a gold toilet.
> ...


Did you know his criminal background before his burial? I doubt it. No one would hype the man as "a gentle giant" had they known, or they would use anyone to promote a political agenda.

by any means necessary, right?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Did you know his criminal background before his burial? I doubt it. No one would hype the man as "a gentle giant" had they known, or they would use anyone to promote a political agenda.


Capital punishment is supposed to be reserved for the courts to decide. Nobody has claimed that he resisted being arrested.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Capital punishment is supposed to be reserved for the courts to decide. Nobody has claimed that he resisted being arrested.


In fact only once camera evidence showed the patrol car rocking as the cop tried to shut the door. As if he was kicking the door not to close it. That's when they pulled him out from the passenger side and put him on the ground.

I'm disappointed with CNN for going from neutral to left wing on this. And also for portraying Floyd as black Jesus or the second coming. If a person doesn't have common sense the news will brainwash you like those who marsh the streets.

From what I hear he had a pretty dangerous background. Imagine being a cop in that zone, knowing you have a family home and that if you let your guard down it could make all the difference between going home or not.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Fits the profile ... 33 years old, seeks attention, tattoos.... at 33 she has not grown up yet &#128516;She takes 50 selfies a day and addicted to social media .
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...set-cop-cars-alight-tracing-t-shirt-Etsy.html


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Capital punishment is supposed to be reserved for the courts to decide. Nobody has claimed that he resisted being arrested.


Why are you making this argument, when no one disagrees?

The argument is how this individual became An idol?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> The argument is how this individual became An idol?


As Dave Chappelle said recently, people on the left aren't choosing who becomes a martyr. The cop in Minnesota is the one who made that choice.



Tony73 said:


> From what I hear he had a pretty dangerous background.


So does your guy in the White House.


----------



## GraceZ (Dec 3, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> They really should. Here's the latest
> 
> View attachment 473170
> 
> ...


There are organized & paid community organizing Marxists working to get people who are already stressed out, afraid of what's going to happen in the future, worked up.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

GraceZ said:


> There are organized & paid community organizing Marxists working to get people who are already stressed out, afraid of what's going to happen in the future, worked up.


What there is, are people constructing bullshit videos like this to get YOU riled up about stuff they want YOU to be afraid of.

Congratulations, you've been trolled by professionals.

Look at the production quality. If it looks like a breakfast cerial commercial, it is most likely tabloid trash.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

GraceZ said:


> There are organized & paid community organizing Marxists working to get people who are already stressed out, afraid of what's going to happen in the future, worked up.


As opposed, I guess, to the President who loves to rile up his base.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> What there is, are people constructing bullshit videos like this to get YOU riled up about stuff they want YOU to be afraid of.
> 
> Congratulations, you've been trolled by professionals.
> 
> Look at the production quality. If it looks like a breakfast cerial commercial, it is most likely tabloid trash.


Except it is not.
They are marxists.

*Black Lives Matter co-founder describes herself as 'trained Marxist'








*

https://nypost.com/2020/06/25/blm-co-founder-describes-herself-as-trained-marxist/


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And they are funded by Soros. Follow the money trail.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> And they are funded by Soros. Follow the money trail.


----------



## GraceZ (Dec 3, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> What there is, are people constructing bullshit videos like this to get YOU riled up about stuff they want YOU to be afraid of.
> 
> Congratulations, you've been trolled by professionals.
> 
> Look at the production quality. If it looks like a breakfast cerial commercial, it is most likely tabloid trash.


Its just the first one out of a list available. People are smart enough to do their own research. This is not new information concerning this group or their intentions. 
But as of now it's still a free country. Believe whatever you want.



Christinebitg said:


> As opposed, I guess, to the President who loves to rile up his base.


They gave McCarthy a hard time. Ridiculed him constantly. But documents later declassified proved it was actually worse then he even thought.

I support Trump in working towards keeping this a free country.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> And they are funded by Soros. Follow the money trail.


Been hearing this for years. Still no trail found and nothing but fear mongering and conspiracy crap no better than an episode of ghost hunters.

Put up or shut up.



GraceZ said:


> I support Trump in working towards keeping this a free country.


That's because you refuse to see what Trump's priorities are. It's not hard, if you look with open eyes.

Trump's priorities:
1. Become an autocrat.
2. Fleece the country for every dollar you can
3. If in doubt, go back to priority 1.

When he says it is a "free country", he is saying its free for his taking. He doesn't give a crap about you or your support. He just wants as much of that sweet government cake as he can get.


----------



## GraceZ (Dec 3, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Been hearing this for years. Still no trail found and nothing but fear mongering and conspiracy crap no better than an episode of ghost hunters.
> 
> Put up or shut up.
> 
> ...


Lol there is considerable evidence. Either you don't want to see it for what it is or your working with them.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

GraceZ said:


> Lol there is considerable evidence. Either you don't want to see it for what it is or your working with them.


Put up or shut up. Cite sources and show your work.

I double-dog dare you...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

GraceZ said:


> Lol there is considerable evidence. Either you don't want to see it for what it is or your working with them.


1) liberal posts crap
2) when presented with admission of marxist intent and acts, liberal ignores
3) back to (1)


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

This > *I conclude, therefore, that the relatively sane are capable of accepting evidence and the insane are not. ~ LRH*


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Been hearing this for years. Still no trail found and nothing but fear mongering and conspiracy crap no better than an episode of ghost hunters.
> 
> Put up or shut up.
> 
> ...


What a silly response. But, that is expected.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> This > *I conclude, therefore, that the relatively sane are capable of accepting evidence and the insane are not. ~ LRH*


And the truly insane can't produce evidence. Just stupid you tube garbage or memes. Or extreme websites.

Show us something solid and provable. You know, not leaps of faith or conjecture.
Go on. I'll wait.



Ssgcraig said:


> What a silly response. But, that is expected.


Classic deflection. You cant prove anything, so you antagonize the skeptic.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 494782


Why isnt he DEAD yet ?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> And the truly insane can't produce evidence. Just stupid you tube garbage or memes. Or extreme websites.
> 
> Show us something solid and provable. You know, not leaps of faith or conjecture.
> Go on. I'll wait.
> ...


Holy crap, that is exactly what the left does.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Holy crap, that is exactly what the left does.


----------



## GraceZ (Dec 3, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 494877


That is the left.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

BLM limits the scope of its slogan to a small number of black lives. Those killed by police, and that can be used to further leftists causes. At the same time it expands its agenda to include unrelated issues like marxism, nuclear family, geographic disputes in other parts of the world, etc. When criticized, it falls back on the plain meaning of its slogan, and vilifies the critic as racist. And makes out that they're saying black lives don't matter.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@M62 you know MLK was a democratic socialist, right? The civil rights movement has always been aggressively Marxist.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> @M62 you know MLK was a democratic socialist, right? The civil rights movement has always been aggressively Marxist.


https://www.acton.org/publications/...sons-martin-luther-king-jr-rejected-communism
This past Sunday, Antifa thugs tried to march into the neighborhood where the Seattle chief of police lives. They wanted to protest against the chief and "ask questions". They were turned back at gunpoint by the chief's neighbors. Who else is fond of marching through neighborhoods to issue thinly-veiled threats if not cause mayhem right then and there? Anyone want to guess?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Fargle said:


> https://www.acton.org/publications/...sons-martin-luther-king-jr-rejected-communism
> This past Sunday, Antifa thugs tried to march into the neighborhood where the Seattle chief of police lives. They wanted to protest against the chief and "ask questions". They were turned back at gunpoint by the chief's neighbors. Who else is fond of marching through neighborhoods to issue thinly-veiled threats if not cause mayhem right then and there? Anyone want to guess?


That is how they'd be "greeted" in my neighborhood.

GTFO


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

YogiBear said:


> Uber is a concept. It is a company with very defined services for payment to generate profit. Uber provides these services, and customers pay for them. Customers do not pay for official opinion commentary concerning social justice issues. The recent mass email sent out by the Uber boss is not only unnecessary, it is extremely divisive. There is a sense of reverse discrimination resentment growing exponentially in the non-black community. It is justified. We as a society will never proceed _TOGETHER _by continuing to divide people into groups. Black, White, Red, Yellow, Straight, Gay, Trans. These are labels that others attempt to place upon you. Don't let them. Reject any form of group labeling. Calls for equality get lost when one group is promoted (BLM, Progressives, White Supremacists/Black Panthers) while blaming some other group.
> Go home to your family. Love one another. Stop supporting anarchy.


Ever since blacks beat up a bunch of people during those Floyd rallies which was in MAY Uber has had a "support black owned restaurants" page up. It's enough. It's been months.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Ever since blacks beat up a bunch of people during those Floyd rallies which was in MAY Uber has had a "support black owned restaurants" page up. It's enough. It's been months.


Amen.
Say My Name...








And the b**** needs to give up her pay








Enough of this sh*t.


----------



## GraceZ (Dec 3, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> @M62 you know MLK was a democratic socialist, right? The civil rights movement has always been aggressively Marxist.


Martin Luther King was a republican.


waldowainthrop said:


> @M62 you know MLK was a democratic socialist, right? The civil rights movement has always been aggressively Marxist.


 No he wasn't


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GraceZ said:


> Martin Luther King was a republican.
> 
> No he wasn't


I don't care about party affiliation and neither did King. The parties have realigned since the 1960s.

Look up his affiliation to democratic socialism as a concept. He didn't care for parties but he was a socialist.



> I don't think the Republican party is a party full of the almighty God nor is the Democratic party. They both have weaknesses ... And I'm not inextricably bound to either party.





> One day we must ask the question, "Why are there forty million poor people in America?" ... When you ask that question, you begin to question the capitalistic economy.


Most of everyone's favorite 20th century quotable authors and speakers were democratic socialists or had a similar alignment.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't care about party affiliation and neither did King. The parties have realigned since the 1960s.
> 
> Look up his affiliation to democratic socialism as a concept. He didn't care for parties but he was a socialist.
> 
> Most of everyone's favorite 20th century quotable authors and speakers were democratic socialists or had a similar alignment.


If you follow the link I posted, you'll find that he ultimately rejected socialism.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

"The parties have realigned since the 1960s."

Yeah.

If JFK was alive today, he'd be a republican.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Body cam (appears to be Chauvins) of the arrest. Once again the media have lied to us all to support the racist, white cop narrative. Note that he was saying he was claustrophobic and couldn't breathe but was sitting in his car. Someone counted that he said he couldn't breathe 30 times *before* he was pinned by Chauvin.

They were waiting on an ambulance. I'm not saying he deserved to die but he was resisting and crying wolf.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Body cam (appears to be Chauvins) of the arrest. Once again the media have lied to us all to support the racist, white cop narrative. Note that he was saying he was claustrophobic and couldn't breathe but was sitting in his car. Someone counted that he said he couldn't breathe 30 times *before* he was pinned by Chauvin.
> 
> They were waiting on an ambulance. I'm not saying he deserved to die but he was resisting and crying wolf.


George was a drugged out lunatic who did not deserve to die.

Keith Ellison is responsible for burning the whole country down by sitting on this. Hope he is flattened by a garbage truck.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> "The parties have realigned since the 1960s."
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> If JFK was alive today, he'd be a republican.


Yes Sir, ask liberal/progressive/socialistic people now if they think his statement "It's not what your country can do for you, it's what you can do for your country' is something they live by.

I bet no.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

TheTruth...... said:


> They con their drivers regularly and now their customers with this nonsense, they care about only one thing their *market share*.


But since they've gone public ...


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

There was nothing racist about the George Floyd death. Just another criminal the needed to be handled because the system won't lock them up. Boo hoo another lying drug addict criminal is dead. Black or white I don't care.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

GraceZ said:


> They gave McCarthy a hard time. Ridiculed him constantly. But documents later declassified proved it was actually worse then he even thought.


No, no, no, no, no.

Sen. Joseph McCarthy was completely discredited while he was still a U.S. Senator. He made up so much stuff that it's astonishing how long it took to catch up with him.

He kept pushing to get people to say that their neighbors or people they worked with, or people they went to church with were communists. He finally pushed it too far, and some brave people finally stood up to him.

In the meantime, he managed to ruin hundreds, perhaps thousands of people's careers and lives. Completely innocent people.

In other words, he was a crackpot. Not unlike the current president.


----------



## GraceZ (Dec 3, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> No, no, no, no, no.
> 
> Sen. Joseph McCarthy was completely discredited while he was still a U.S. Senator. He made up so much stuff that it's astonishing how long it took to catch up with him.
> 
> ...


https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...he-left/a0dc6726-e2fd-4a31-bcdd-5f352acbf5de/
Right To the top


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

GraceZ said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...he-left/a0dc6726-e2fd-4a31-bcdd-5f352acbf5de/
> Right To the top


The only people who sought out marxists when I was in college were all bat shit crazy. We'd point and laugh at them.


----------



## GraceZ (Dec 3, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> The only people who sought out marxists when I was in college were all bat shit crazy. We'd point and laugh at them.


Marxists are Communists & McCarthy was right.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I firmly believe in informed,targeted socialist policies to address unsustainable inequalities in our capitalist system.

Capitalism, which I support, is like a yard. It must be maintained or it will outgrow itself.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

GraceZ said:


> Right To the top


Sorry, I don't watch videos on my phone. If you have something to say, you're going to have to put it into your own words.


----------



## GraceZ (Dec 3, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I firmly believe in informed,targeted socialist policies to address unsustainable inequalities in our capitalist system.
> 
> Capitalism, which I support, is like a yard. It must be maintained or it will outgrow itself.


No such thing in life as everyone having the exact same thing. Not under capitalism, socialism or communism. 
People have a better chance under capitalism. Socialism is the precursor to communism. 
The "political paradise of Communism with the dictatorship of the proletariat" by the elite. 
Under socialism the middle class disappears. 
Under communism there are only two classes. The super rich elite & the dirt poor slaves class.

https://www.investors.com/politics/...yqcaOtEDN5TO7PY0zyMHTBP0k9bw_9cnO-0_UonsnXznw
https://www.forbes.com/sites/markhe...nist-economics-fact-and-fiction/#260e1bcd7f0f
From The community organizers handbook BO taught from as a young community organizing lawyer we find the definition of the CHANGE he and the Dems have in mind for us. Rules for Radicals by Marxist Saul Alinsky. 
HRC loves this guys work too. 
You can buy the book and look at it yourself.

From the section titled:
THE IDEOLOGY OF CHANGE This raises the question: what, if any, is my ideology? What kind of ideology, if any, can an organizer have who is working in and for a free society? The prerequisite for an ideology is possession of a basic truth. For example, a Marxist begins with his prime truth that all evils are caused by the exploitation of the proletariat by the capitalists. From this he logically proceeds to the revolution to end capitalism, then into the third stage of reorganization into a new social order or the dictatorship of the proletariat, and finally the last stage-the political paradise of communism.



GraceZ said:


> No such thing in life as everyone having the exact same thing. Not under capitalism, socialism or communism.
> People have a better chance under capitalism. Socialism is the precursor to communism.
> The "political paradise of Communism with the dictatorship of the proletariat" by the elite.
> Under socialism the middle class disappears.
> ...


Let those words sink in. 
"Dictatorship of the proletariat."

Saul Alinsky's son praises BO for learning his fathers community organizing lessons on initiating this CHANGE. Boston Globe letter from L Alinsky 2008

http://archive.boston.com/bostonglo.../31/son_sees_fathers_handiwork_in_convention/


Christinebitg said:


> Sorry, I don't watch videos on my phone. If you have something to say, you're going to have to put it into your own words.


It's a short video and comes directly from one of his books, his words read by him. The book is available to purchase in audio & print formats. 
If you don't want to listen it's still a free country.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> This > *I conclude, therefore, that the relatively sane are capable of accepting evidence and the insane are not. ~ LRH*


Maybe George Soros and Ginsberg could have a encounter and both have a coronary . Oh no I should restrain my fantasies . But expect the libs to trot out all the old narratives (Tik tok) . Where is Stormy . But of course where is Hunter Biden or his daddy and an oldie but a goodie Eric Ciaramella or the official that rewrote the standards for whistle blowers . Right now waiting for next BLM Antifa to get handed their Azz 
And please someone mention hydroxy again &#127482;&#127480;&#127482;&#127480;&#127482;&#127480;


----------



## GraceZ (Dec 3, 2019)

We are living in strange times that’s for sure. Never thought so many people could get so easily worked up over 💩 💩 coming from the MSM. Believing everything coming out of their mouths as gospel & not bothering to do any research on their own. 

I’d rather not think about any encounters those two would ever have. 🤢


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

GraceZ said:


> We are living in strange times that's for sure. Never thought so many people could get so easily worked up over &#128169; &#128169; coming from the MSM. Believing everything coming out of their mouths as gospel & not bothering to do any research on their own.
> 
> I'd rather not think about any encounters those two would ever have. &#129314;


Two minutes hate.


----------



## GraceZ (Dec 3, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Two minutes hate.


That about covers it not sure if I want to &#129315;Or&#128560;


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

GraceZ said:


> That about covers it not sure if I want to &#129315;Or&#128560;


https://www.zerohedge.com/political/1958-psychological-warfare-plan-playing-out-us


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> https://www.zerohedge.com/political/1958-psychological-warfare-plan-playing-out-us


See also


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I firmly believe in informed,targeted socialist policies to address unsustainable inequalities in our capitalist system.
> 
> Capitalism, which I support, is like a yard. It must be maintained or it will outgrow itself.


What's wrong with inequality?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ftupelo said:


> What's wrong with inequality?


Im proud of you for finding this. It was the main post I had in mind.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Im proud of you for finding this. It was the main post I had in mind.


I don't much voyage outwith the Dallas boards, so I never realized how little we agree on most issues. Your attempt to support unions should have been a clear sign.


----------

